# Graham Nash Music Stand



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Claro Walnut Slab with a Story*

One of my relatives has a connection with musician Graham Nash. And although I have never actually met Nash, somehow I ended up with a beautiful *slab of Claro Walnut from his old hot tub.*

Well, my dad is a guitarist and fan of all things Rock n' Roll. And I have been planning to build him a music stand for several years now. So I figured since this piece of memorabilia fell into my lap, it was the perfect time to build him one.

Here is the slab in the back of my truck:










Its just under 4 feet long, 2 feet wide, and 8/4 thick. It has a natural edge on one side and sliding dovetails cut into both ends.










Another view in front of the toolbox for scale (also notice the figure bottom right)










After a lot of head scratching and planning I came up with a general direction for the design and laid out some cut lines:










The first cut was a little too awkward for the table saw so I did it outside with a circular saw and a straight-edge:










I hand-planed down the high corners to take most of the rocking out of it before power planing:










Out of the planer:










Another view… *wow!*










Ripping it into various parts for the stand:










I am still designing as I go with very basic and rough sketches (not usually to scale or proportionally correct). Many aspects of the final design are undecided.










The main parts of the base are milled and it starts to take shape:










For the upper (adjustable) part of the stand I ripped three pieces. I will turn the middle one upside-down and glue them back together. This laminated piece will be stronger and more stable than using one solid piece.










Laminating the three strips:










Glue-up:










This is the bookmatched "podium." I took the most figured section of the slab and sliced it in half on the bandsaw to reveal this stunning matched pair. I decided to incorporate the natural edges in this part of the music stand. I haven't resolved how the overall shape of the podium will look yet. Should it have a frame? Or just a nice round-over edge on top and the ledge on the bottom? I'm not sure yet. I don't know if I am totally satisfied with the shape of the podium with the natural edge as-is. I will think on it but I'm open to suggestions at this point.










I am beveling the edge of the podium so when the two bookmatched halves are joined they will come together at a slight angle:










Here you can see that angle I was talking about:










That's all for today. *About 5 hours of work so far.*


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Claro Walnut Slab with a Story*
> 
> One of my relatives has a connection with musician Graham Nash. And although I have never actually met Nash, somehow I ended up with a beautiful *slab of Claro Walnut from his old hot tub.*
> 
> ...


blake i have to say this is just an amazing piece of walnut and you are doing some mighty fine design work with it, its going to be grand and its going to be a gift for your father that will be exceptional…heirloom all the way…i wish i could be there to see the look on your dads face and i would really love to see this piece in person…have a wonderful time making this…things like this only come around once in a lifetime…enjoy…and your doing a grand job….


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Claro Walnut Slab with a Story*
> 
> One of my relatives has a connection with musician Graham Nash. And although I have never actually met Nash, somehow I ended up with a beautiful *slab of Claro Walnut from his old hot tub.*
> 
> ...


Great work, love the progress. Look fwd to seeing this through.


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

Blake said:


> *Claro Walnut Slab with a Story*
> 
> One of my relatives has a connection with musician Graham Nash. And although I have never actually met Nash, somehow I ended up with a beautiful *slab of Claro Walnut from his old hot tub.*
> 
> ...


Fantastic write-up! Can't wait to see how it's going to look.

BTW: I've been trying to understand and read but what, exactly, IS claro walnut? haha I've seen it for sale and it's always much more expensive than just regular walnut. (not trying to hijack the topic, sorry)


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Claro Walnut Slab with a Story*
> 
> One of my relatives has a connection with musician Graham Nash. And although I have never actually met Nash, somehow I ended up with a beautiful *slab of Claro Walnut from his old hot tub.*
> 
> ...


The natural edge decision is a tough one. I like them in most cases. A good example is Ken"s TV cabinet, that looks great. You will have to use your own judgment on what your dad would like. Either of my brothers would love the podium just as it is now. My parents, in-laws and several of their friends that I know wouldn't care for it. I think they would think that I didn't care enough to finish it. May have something to do with growing up during the depression.

It's always tough designing something a little different or unique for someone you care about. I made a non-traditional design decision when building a walnut book case for my mother many years ago. while planing the lumber I found a beautiful board with a large tight knot with swirling grain that was completely symmetrical. I went to a lot of trouble, while making the top of the 4 ft book case, to use that that board and have that knot centered like a medallion. It thought it was beautiful, most people who saw it before it was delivered commented on how beautiful the top was.

I didn't find out for 20 years that she hated that knot. She said it broke her heart when she first saw it, she was so disappointed. I didn't know. I finally noticed that she always kept a bowl of plastic fruit covering that knot and I asked her. I was pretty disappointed that all those years had passed and I never knew she didn't like that knot.

If I were making this for my Dad, I'd use a spoke shave to smooth that edge while following the natural contour of the grain and edge. I wish you luck with your decision.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Claro Walnut Slab with a Story*
> 
> One of my relatives has a connection with musician Graham Nash. And although I have never actually met Nash, somehow I ended up with a beautiful *slab of Claro Walnut from his old hot tub.*
> 
> ...


Blake, I always love seeing that little email I get from Lumber Jocks saying "Blake Posted A Blog"..... Always a treat to see what you have cooking in the shop. This one is definitely not a let down.

Looks like you are really enjoying yourself and getting things in the proper swing. I also am enjoying the fact you are letting it design it's self (well kind of) as it progresses. I find I do that often and worry if I am just weird or wreck less for doing it that way. Sure made me feel better about some of my shop practices…lol

Look forward to seeing more Blake, and enjoyed the read….


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Blake said:


> *Claro Walnut Slab with a Story*
> 
> One of my relatives has a connection with musician Graham Nash. And although I have never actually met Nash, somehow I ended up with a beautiful *slab of Claro Walnut from his old hot tub.*
> 
> ...


What a gorgeous piece of lumber. I love to see those handplanes taking bites of it. Wonderful project!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Claro Walnut Slab with a Story*
> 
> One of my relatives has a connection with musician Graham Nash. And although I have never actually met Nash, somehow I ended up with a beautiful *slab of Claro Walnut from his old hot tub.*
> 
> ...


that is one awesome chunk o chunk o wood! very nice tut. look forward to seeing the finished project


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Claro Walnut Slab with a Story*
> 
> One of my relatives has a connection with musician Graham Nash. And although I have never actually met Nash, somehow I ended up with a beautiful *slab of Claro Walnut from his old hot tub.*
> 
> ...


That must have been some interesting looking hot tub. 
It's nice to see that the wood will live on in a new form. 
It's a very nice piece and fortunately, it has fallen into talented hands.

Good to see something from you Blake, I'll be watching this.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Claro Walnut Slab with a Story*
> 
> One of my relatives has a connection with musician Graham Nash. And although I have never actually met Nash, somehow I ended up with a beautiful *slab of Claro Walnut from his old hot tub.*
> 
> ...


OMG Blake, that Claro is beautiful !!! I am so glad that it fell into your hands and is being used to create another design masterpiece by you. This is going to be very special I am sure and I will be watching with baited breath !


----------



## whitedog (Dec 7, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Claro Walnut Slab with a Story*
> 
> One of my relatives has a connection with musician Graham Nash. And although I have never actually met Nash, somehow I ended up with a beautiful *slab of Claro Walnut from his old hot tub.*
> 
> ...


It's looking good , can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Claro Walnut Slab with a Story*
> 
> One of my relatives has a connection with musician Graham Nash. And although I have never actually met Nash, somehow I ended up with a beautiful *slab of Claro Walnut from his old hot tub.*
> 
> ...


What a beautiful piece of wood and a story to match!!

I marvel at how far you have come. I remember when you were agonizing over your Mom's sewing cabinet.

Lew


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Blake said:


> *Claro Walnut Slab with a Story*
> 
> One of my relatives has a connection with musician Graham Nash. And although I have never actually met Nash, somehow I ended up with a beautiful *slab of Claro Walnut from his old hot tub.*
> 
> ...


Blake A great design and some wonderful looking wood.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Claro Walnut Slab with a Story*
> 
> One of my relatives has a connection with musician Graham Nash. And although I have never actually met Nash, somehow I ended up with a beautiful *slab of Claro Walnut from his old hot tub.*
> 
> ...


Great blog Blake. I can't wait for the next installment. I'm very jealous of that wood, it is simply gorgeous.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Claro Walnut Slab with a Story*
> 
> One of my relatives has a connection with musician Graham Nash. And although I have never actually met Nash, somehow I ended up with a beautiful *slab of Claro Walnut from his old hot tub.*
> 
> ...


Awesome story Blake. Great choice building the music stand-how fitting.

I look forward to the rest.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Claro Walnut Slab with a Story*
> 
> One of my relatives has a connection with musician Graham Nash. And although I have never actually met Nash, somehow I ended up with a beautiful *slab of Claro Walnut from his old hot tub.*
> 
> ...


WOW !!!

I've wondered where you've been.

Does … does … does that have the "chatoyancy" thing going on ??? It's shimmering, and/or I've been drinking.

What a great provenance for a piece of wood, and what a cool gift for your dad. I'd say … bulls-eye !

Teach … your children well, indeed


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Claro Walnut Slab with a Story*
> 
> One of my relatives has a connection with musician Graham Nash. And although I have never actually met Nash, somehow I ended up with a beautiful *slab of Claro Walnut from his old hot tub.*
> 
> ...


Blake, thats so cool. Nice start on the project!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Claro Walnut Slab with a Story*
> 
> One of my relatives has a connection with musician Graham Nash. And although I have never actually met Nash, somehow I ended up with a beautiful *slab of Claro Walnut from his old hot tub.*
> 
> ...


That is a wonderful story and a great project in the works.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Claro Walnut Slab with a Story*
> 
> One of my relatives has a connection with musician Graham Nash. And although I have never actually met Nash, somehow I ended up with a beautiful *slab of Claro Walnut from his old hot tub.*
> 
> ...


That is a wonderful story, and a wonderful idea.
You have a lucky dad.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Badweld (Aug 3, 2014)

Blake said:


> *Claro Walnut Slab with a Story*
> 
> One of my relatives has a connection with musician Graham Nash. And although I have never actually met Nash, somehow I ended up with a beautiful *slab of Claro Walnut from his old hot tub.*
> 
> ...


Blake,
The pictures in your blog doesn't pull up for me. What do I need to add to my Windows 7 system to do so?

John


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Taking Shape*

This is the laminated adjustable section after the clamps came off:










It gets run through the planer and its pretty much done:










These are the two halves of the main lower section of the stand. The insides are routed out to receive the adjustable post which will slide inside the lower section. I removed most of the inside on the router table. Then I finished it by using a palm router with bottom clearing bit until the slots were the perfect size.










Checking the fit with the two halves together:










I chamfered the inside edges where any glue squeeze-out might interfere with the sliding post. I will not be able to scrape excess glue off the inside.










The two halves of the lower post glued up:










This is the joinery for the base being done on the router table:










Dry fit:










Then I cut the angles on the table saw with an angle jig:










The base pieces done:










Another dry fit:










Then I decided to remove material from the bottom of the feet to leave "pads":










Just a little preview of how it will all come together:










Another 4 hours today for a *total of 9 hours of building time so far.*


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Taking Shape*
> 
> This is the laminated adjustable section after the clamps came off:
> 
> ...


Nice progress Blake. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Taking Shape*
> 
> This is the laminated adjustable section after the clamps came off:
> 
> ...


I want to see finish on that piece of wood !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh well, I will be patient…lol
This is going to be one special music stand…... the grain of the claro is going to jump right out at you !

I'll keep watching Blake…...


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Taking Shape*
> 
> This is the laminated adjustable section after the clamps came off:
> 
> ...


Sweet!!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Blake said:


> *Taking Shape*
> 
> This is the laminated adjustable section after the clamps came off:
> 
> ...


That is excellent. Can hardly wait to see the finished product.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Taking Shape*
> 
> This is the laminated adjustable section after the clamps came off:
> 
> ...


The figure is fabulous.. need to see some finish on that…


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Taking Shape*
> 
> This is the laminated adjustable section after the clamps came off:
> 
> ...


Coming along great Blake!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Taking Shape*
> 
> This is the laminated adjustable section after the clamps came off:
> 
> ...


Looks like you've found a way to get the very most out of a very pretty piece of wood Blake.

Of course this is no surprise. I too want to see that top with finish on it.

Great job on this


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Blake said:


> *Taking Shape*
> 
> This is the laminated adjustable section after the clamps came off:
> 
> ...


Yes Great progress.


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Taking Shape*
> 
> This is the laminated adjustable section after the clamps came off:
> 
> ...


Coming along great! Can't wait to see your next steps. I'm wondering how your height adjustment is going to work and if the post going to straddle the center part of the base or sit on the side as in the picture?


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Taking Shape*
> 
> This is the laminated adjustable section after the clamps came off:
> 
> ...


ShopTinker: it's going to stratle the base. And the height adjustment will probably be a simple pin with knob.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Taking Shape*
> 
> This is the laminated adjustable section after the clamps came off:
> 
> ...


This is going to look fabulous, infact it already does. You're motoring!


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Taking Shape*
> 
> This is the laminated adjustable section after the clamps came off:
> 
> ...


What a great looking piece and it's not even done yet.


----------



## jeffbranch (Feb 20, 2011)

Blake said:


> *Taking Shape*
> 
> This is the laminated adjustable section after the clamps came off:
> 
> ...


That's going to look awesome. Beautiful wood and I especially like the look of the top.


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Taking Shape*
> 
> This is the laminated adjustable section after the clamps came off:
> 
> ...


This is looking awesome Blake. 9 hours?? You are VERY efficient!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Taking Shape*
> 
> This is the laminated adjustable section after the clamps came off:
> 
> ...


That is going to be really fine, you are a wonderful son.
Thank you for sharing this with us.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Blake said:


> *Taking Shape*
> 
> This is the laminated adjustable section after the clamps came off:
> 
> ...


Gorgeous Blake.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Taking Shape*
> 
> This is the laminated adjustable section after the clamps came off:
> 
> ...


Looks good, Blake.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Joinery and Hardware*

Once the glue had fully cured on the post I ran it through the planer.










Then I used a table saw tenon jig to cut the joint where the post connects to the base.










I made multiple kerfs on the table saw,










And then removed the waste on the bandsaw.



















The finished joint dry fitted:










I forgot to take a photo of the "before," but this is how I repaired an inch-long chip that broke off one of the feet when I cut the joint. I started by using a chisel and then a file to make sure that the area with the missing chip was completely flat. Then I super glued this small scrap to the flat spot I created.










Then I cut off the over-hanging edges of the scrap. By the time I sand and finish it you will never notice.










Sanding all of the parts… the whole thing will get hand-sanded in the end.










Pre-drilling and counter-sinking holes for screws on the bottom of the feet:










Ready for glue up. The screws eliminate the need for clamps. Also in this photo you can just barely see the repair I made if you look closely! (Look at the wood near the screw)










I did a lot of head scratching to decide what kind of detail I wanted to do on the post. Inlayed curly maple lines? Cut off the corners to make it octagonal? Soften it with a round-over? I finally settled on a stopped quarter-round cove along each corner. Simple and elegant.



















I drilled holes for the dowels that will reinforce the joint at the base:










And glued it with epoxy.










*Making the hardware:*

This is the start of the hardware that will make the upper part of the post adjustable. I needed to shorten this brass threaded insert on my grinder:










And after drilling the hole, this is how it gets inserted:










Done:










This is a bronze bushing (not threaded) that will be on the opposite side from the threaded insert:










It was also too long:










I roughed up the sides and inserted it with a little epoxy:










Here is the all-thread for the "Pin" that will hold up the upper post:










Cut and grind:










A little metal epoxy will attach the knob permanently to the pin. This kind of epoxy needs to cure over night.










This work represented about 6 hours over two days for a *total of 15 hours of building time so far.*


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Joinery and Hardware*
> 
> Once the glue had fully cured on the post I ran it through the planer.
> 
> ...


This is coming together nicely! I look forward to more of the story.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Joinery and Hardware*
> 
> Once the glue had fully cured on the post I ran it through the planer.
> 
> ...


Hey Blake,
This is looking sweet.
Love the edge treatment. Good choice.

Steve


----------



## Brett1972 (Nov 5, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Joinery and Hardware*
> 
> Once the glue had fully cured on the post I ran it through the planer.
> 
> ...


Looking good. I can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Blake said:


> *Joinery and Hardware*
> 
> Once the glue had fully cured on the post I ran it through the planer.
> 
> ...


Blake some nice looking work.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Joinery and Hardware*
> 
> Once the glue had fully cured on the post I ran it through the planer.
> 
> ...


Lots of nice tips and tricks… thanks..


----------



## tenhoeda (Jun 27, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Joinery and Hardware*
> 
> Once the glue had fully cured on the post I ran it through the planer.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see it finished. Nice design and execution so far


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Joinery and Hardware*
> 
> Once the glue had fully cured on the post I ran it through the planer.
> 
> ...


Great stuff Blake. I love it all.
Well all except the brass on the grinding wheel 
I'm sure you knew what you were doing, I sometimes do it too for very small jobs like this

Seriously though, It is going to be beautiful.
Good work.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Joinery and Hardware*
> 
> Once the glue had fully cured on the post I ran it through the planer.
> 
> ...


Great work and design Blake. Also like the edge treatment. Lot of tricks.

Good going


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Joinery and Hardware*
> 
> Once the glue had fully cured on the post I ran it through the planer.
> 
> ...


Whats wrong with brass on a grinding wheel? I was just taking off 1/8" of length.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Joinery and Hardware*
> 
> Once the glue had fully cured on the post I ran it through the planer.
> 
> ...


Didn´t know either about brass .

My son used aluminiun on a grinding wheel. So I learned the hard way. Still don´nt know how to clean that.

Grey area are aluminiun sticked to the wheel. Not enough one wheel, but he used three on different grinders.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Joinery and Hardware*
> 
> Once the glue had fully cured on the post I ran it through the planer.
> 
> ...


Blake, you is makeing good progess.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Joinery and Hardware*
> 
> Once the glue had fully cured on the post I ran it through the planer.
> 
> ...


Looking really good, and a fine repair on that tear, it will almost be invisible once you make the finish.
Really cool to follow all the steps here.
Thank you,
Mads


----------



## BrettUK (Oct 6, 2014)

Blake said:


> *Joinery and Hardware*
> 
> Once the glue had fully cured on the post I ran it through the planer.
> 
> ...


It's comng along very nicely mate! Good job.

May I ask where you are currently getting your brass threaded inserts from?


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*The "neck" piece*

This is the start to the neck piece at the top of the stand. I started with one block of wood and cut it in half. Then I cut the square out of the center by making several passes on the table saw.










This is the guitar hanger that will hold a guitar in the front of the stand. I am drilling for a threaded insert that it will screw into.










Inserting the threaded insert:










And then the two halves get glued back together.










I cut slots and inserted splines across the grain to reinforce the joint since the weight of a guitar will hang on this piece.










The splines being glued up:










Once the glue is dry and the splines are trimmed I routed the edges of the piece.










The neck will be joined to the base with dowels. These pins make marks to align the dowel holes.










Gluing the neck piece in place:










Clamped:










And done:










Here is the guitar holder in place:










Four more hours for a *total of 19 hours of building time so far.*


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Blake said:


> *The "neck" piece*
> 
> This is the start to the neck piece at the top of the stand. I started with one block of wood and cut it in half. Then I cut the square out of the center by making several passes on the table saw.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Blake said:


> *The "neck" piece*
> 
> This is the start to the neck piece at the top of the stand. I started with one block of wood and cut it in half. Then I cut the square out of the center by making several passes on the table saw.
> 
> ...


its looking great blake, waiting for the rest…grizz


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Blake said:


> *The "neck" piece*
> 
> This is the start to the neck piece at the top of the stand. I started with one block of wood and cut it in half. Then I cut the square out of the center by making several passes on the table saw.
> 
> ...


That is looking great Blake. Thanks for sharing the process so far!


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Blake said:


> *The "neck" piece*
> 
> This is the start to the neck piece at the top of the stand. I started with one block of wood and cut it in half. Then I cut the square out of the center by making several passes on the table saw.
> 
> ...


Coming along nicely as usual Blake… Wouldn't expect any less from you bud… Thanks for keeping us up to date. This is a very cool build….


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Engineering the moving parts*

This is the "shelf" piece for the top of the music stand (aka "podium"). I cut a rabbet on the table saw where it will glue to the podium.










The glue-up for the shelf:










After the glue dried I cut the bottom of the shelf off at an angle:










Then I decided to reinforce the shelf joint with dowels:










This piece is the beginning of the "spine" that will back the podium and will also serve as a hinge to angle the podium:










I cut it into what I thought would be its final shape on the bandsaw. The half-circle is the hinge:










Then I cut the other half of the hinge into the adjustable-height post with the tablesaw tenon jig.










Wah-lah:










After a little shaping:










Then I realized that the half-circle I originally made was the wrong size. So after a little trimming I had a hinge:










I wanted a very thin, strong piece (and it will eventually have a slot running through the middle) to hold the podium at any angle. So I decided to laminate (essentially make my own plywood) with three thin pieces of walnut.










The lamination glued up:










And this is the result of a lot of head scratching and trial 'n error… The spine is hinged on the post, and the laminated "podium-angle-adjusting-holding thingy" keeps it there. The only thing missing now is the slot in the thingy and some hardware.










Another 6 hours today for a *total of 28 hours of building time.*


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Assembly!*

Today I finally got to assemble all of the components! After I worked out all the details in the hardware, it was just a matter of putting it all together. Here is the hole for the main hinge being drilled:










Skip ahead a few steps and this is what I ended up with:










Then I glued the hinged "spine" piece to the back of the podium panel:










And reinforced it with through-dowels (the easiest form of joinery).










Once I had the podium mechanism assembled to use as a reference, I was able to decide the placement of the height-adjustment holes. I spaced them every 2 inches.










Then I counter-sank them from both directions:










And its all together!










That Claro walnut will be amazing when it is finished.










I did a LOT of head-scratching and looked at a ton of music stands on the internet including LJ projects. I never saw anything like this but I call this mechanism "keeping it simple."










I still need to do the final hand-sanding and then its off to the finish booth. The next post will be in 'Projects.' I spent another 3 hours today for a *total of 31 hours of building time.*


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Assembly!*
> 
> Today I finally got to assemble all of the components! After I worked out all the details in the hardware, it was just a matter of putting it all together. Here is the hole for the main hinge being drilled:
> 
> ...


This looks amazing Blake. I agree 100%...that claro is going to be amazing when finished. You can see the figure even the way it sits right now!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Assembly!*
> 
> Today I finally got to assemble all of the components! After I worked out all the details in the hardware, it was just a matter of putting it all together. Here is the hole for the main hinge being drilled:
> 
> ...


Heck, it is amazing right now.
Beautiful build, Blake.
Very clever too.

Steve


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Assembly!*
> 
> Today I finally got to assemble all of the components! After I worked out all the details in the hardware, it was just a matter of putting it all together. Here is the hole for the main hinge being drilled:
> 
> ...


Fantastic build Blake…... I just love the claro walnut and can't wait to see the finish…
Your design in "simplicity" is perfect, this is going to be one very special music stand !


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Assembly!*
> 
> Today I finally got to assemble all of the components! After I worked out all the details in the hardware, it was just a matter of putting it all together. Here is the hole for the main hinge being drilled:
> 
> ...


Great Job.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Assembly!*
> 
> Today I finally got to assemble all of the components! After I worked out all the details in the hardware, it was just a matter of putting it all together. Here is the hole for the main hinge being drilled:
> 
> ...


Fantastic work Blake. I can't wait to see it with the finish on.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Assembly!*
> 
> Today I finally got to assemble all of the components! After I worked out all the details in the hardware, it was just a matter of putting it all together. Here is the hole for the main hinge being drilled:
> 
> ...


Beautiful music stand.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Building the Podium (the lost photos!)*

*Ok, so I just found these photos on my other camera so this entry is a little out of order.*

This bookmatched pair came from the most figured and beautiful section of the original slab and I have saved them for the podium (what I am calling the top part of the music stand). I had originally wanted to keep the natural edge and incorporate it into the design of the music stand.










This was part of the original plan, although I was not entirely decided:










After staring at it on the shelf for a few weeks, I finally decided I had to cut off the natural edges and make a panel

Oh well, I tried to keep it. But in the end this was the right decision.










Kind of a sad moment (I have a thing for natural edges).










I did the tung and groove joinery for the styles and rails on the router table.










The parts:










The two figured panels will be free-floating to allow for expansion/contraction with rubber "space balls" to keep them snug.



















The glue-up:










This took about 3 hours for a *total of 22 hours of building time so far.*


----------



## LoggerHead (Aug 8, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Building the Podium (the lost photos!)*
> 
> *Ok, so I just found these photos on my other camera so this entry is a little out of order.*
> 
> ...


Ahh.. that explains the change in design.

I was catching up on this blog (which is wonderful and will serve as an inspiration for me) last night and said:

"Hey, wait a minute! Where are the natural edges???"

I have to agree, however, I can see how they would've been a challenge. Did you also move away from the angled podium? That was another idea that I *really * liked.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Building the Podium (the lost photos!)*
> 
> *Ok, so I just found these photos on my other camera so this entry is a little out of order.*
> 
> ...


Beautiful work!


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*DONE and Delivered!*

I got the music stand back from my finishing guy yesterday and today I brought it to my dad. Its not at all close to his birthday, father's day, Christmas, etc. and I kept it as a surprise so he was completely shocked.

He was blown away when I let him open his eyes. He looked at it for a few minutes and then I told him about the story behind the Rock n' roll lumber and he was floored. He has a gig tonight at the Coconut Grove ballroom (a pretty cool venue at the historical Santa Cruz Beach Boardwalk) and even though it is meant to stay in his home music room (he has a folding stand for gigs) he decided that tonight he would take it with him and show it off. He kept talking about how jealous his buddies in the band will be.

I am still going to take professional photographs of it in the next week or two. I will wait to post it in projects until I have the better photos but here are some that I took today with my dad's guitar hanging on it.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Blake said:


> *DONE and Delivered!*
> 
> I got the music stand back from my finishing guy yesterday and today I brought it to my dad. Its not at all close to his birthday, father's day, Christmas, etc. and I kept it as a surprise so he was completely shocked.
> 
> ...


Nice work. The figure in the panels is amazing.


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

Blake said:


> *DONE and Delivered!*
> 
> I got the music stand back from my finishing guy yesterday and today I brought it to my dad. Its not at all close to his birthday, father's day, Christmas, etc. and I kept it as a surprise so he was completely shocked.
> 
> ...


It's a great story and amazing gift. I'm sure your dad was very touched by the gift. Thanks for sharing, I enjoyed watching it come together.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Blake said:


> *DONE and Delivered!*
> 
> I got the music stand back from my finishing guy yesterday and today I brought it to my dad. Its not at all close to his birthday, father's day, Christmas, etc. and I kept it as a surprise so he was completely shocked.
> 
> ...


Great piece Blake!

Lots of nice details.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Blake said:


> *DONE and Delivered!*
> 
> I got the music stand back from my finishing guy yesterday and today I brought it to my dad. Its not at all close to his birthday, father's day, Christmas, etc. and I kept it as a surprise so he was completely shocked.
> 
> ...


Blake that is just wonderful and the piece is so special and beautiful, what a wonderful thing to do for your dad, he will love it forever, great job, i have enjoyed watching this from the start, thank you…this is what makes lumber jocks so special and great…projects like this…bravo Blake!!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Blake said:


> *DONE and Delivered!*
> 
> I got the music stand back from my finishing guy yesterday and today I brought it to my dad. Its not at all close to his birthday, father's day, Christmas, etc. and I kept it as a surprise so he was completely shocked.
> 
> ...


that bookmatch is super…. so is the whole stand… awesome


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Blake said:


> *DONE and Delivered!*
> 
> I got the music stand back from my finishing guy yesterday and today I brought it to my dad. Its not at all close to his birthday, father's day, Christmas, etc. and I kept it as a surprise so he was completely shocked.
> 
> ...


That is AWESOME Blake!! I remember doing special things for my dad, but he hated my electric guitar!! Your dad must be awesome!!!


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Blake said:


> *DONE and Delivered!*
> 
> I got the music stand back from my finishing guy yesterday and today I brought it to my dad. Its not at all close to his birthday, father's day, Christmas, etc. and I kept it as a surprise so he was completely shocked.
> 
> ...


Great job beautiful.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Blake said:


> *DONE and Delivered!*
> 
> I got the music stand back from my finishing guy yesterday and today I brought it to my dad. Its not at all close to his birthday, father's day, Christmas, etc. and I kept it as a surprise so he was completely shocked.
> 
> ...


Blake you have done yourself and your Dad prowd. A fitting tribute on no special occasion.

The figure of the wood speaks for itself. Really it yelling out loud. "Look at me!"

Great job.


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

Blake said:


> *DONE and Delivered!*
> 
> I got the music stand back from my finishing guy yesterday and today I brought it to my dad. Its not at all close to his birthday, father's day, Christmas, etc. and I kept it as a surprise so he was completely shocked.
> 
> ...


As usual, lovely work, mon ami. * Bravo.*

always,
J.C.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Blake said:


> *DONE and Delivered!*
> 
> I got the music stand back from my finishing guy yesterday and today I brought it to my dad. Its not at all close to his birthday, father's day, Christmas, etc. and I kept it as a surprise so he was completely shocked.
> 
> ...


Very nice Blake. I want one. I have guitars hanging on plastic stands. Plastic!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Blake said:


> *DONE and Delivered!*
> 
> I got the music stand back from my finishing guy yesterday and today I brought it to my dad. Its not at all close to his birthday, father's day, Christmas, etc. and I kept it as a surprise so he was completely shocked.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work, Blake.


----------



## Konquest (Dec 20, 2008)

Blake said:


> *DONE and Delivered!*
> 
> I got the music stand back from my finishing guy yesterday and today I brought it to my dad. Its not at all close to his birthday, father's day, Christmas, etc. and I kept it as a surprise so he was completely shocked.
> 
> ...


Your dad has a nice PRS.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *DONE and Delivered!*
> 
> I got the music stand back from my finishing guy yesterday and today I brought it to my dad. Its not at all close to his birthday, father's day, Christmas, etc. and I kept it as a surprise so he was completely shocked.
> 
> ...


Konquest… I was wondering when someone was going to comment about the guitar.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

Blake said:


> *DONE and Delivered!*
> 
> I got the music stand back from my finishing guy yesterday and today I brought it to my dad. Its not at all close to his birthday, father's day, Christmas, etc. and I kept it as a surprise so he was completely shocked.
> 
> ...


Nice job blake. the book match is amazing,and the whole stand,nice.


----------

